# Another Pedal Question



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

I typically use MTB clipless pedals on my road bike simply because I had a set sitting around when I bought the bike and both pairs of cycling shoes that I own are MTB shoes. I feel like it's no big deal which style I have for general riding, but I am starting to ramp up my training for a century ride in May and wanted to see if there is any reason I should consider switching over to devoted road pedals or if I should stick with the MTB pedals I use now.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

No reason. In fact, if you're like most people you'll be off the bike mid-ride on a century (more than once) so the MTB pedals make more sense.


----------



## bluemarinoni (Mar 15, 2007)

Ditto. I've ridden both MTB and Road pedals on centuries- unless you're doing a century with one stop or less, the MTB pedals are the way to go.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm, I much prefer road pedals for road use. It's not _that_ hard to get out of them when you need to stop during a ride and they offer a much more secure platform, especially when stomping - admittedly, that's not a big issue in endurance riding, but I do prefer the feeling of being more securely clipped in.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, all I can say is that if you are comfortable in using the MTB pedals on that event, so be it. Preference matters most I guess.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I find road pedals to be more secure and offer some float which my knees like. I've used everything from the very first Look pedals to Time to now Shimano.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Ride the shoe / pedal that is the most comfy...I am seriously considering doing the TranAm next year with road shoes...they fit and are more comfy than my MTV shoes.


----------

